# Suchen Mitfahrer Oman zum GT Angeln



## luidahawk (24. Januar 2018)

Hallo

Möchten mit insgesamt 4 Mann im Süd Oman Al Hallaniyat Island fischen. Um den günstigen All inclusive Preis von 1500€(zzgl.Flug) zu halten suchen wir noch einen Mitstreiter.
Komplette Details per PN.

Gruß*
Lukas


----------



## luidahawk (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suchen Mitfahrer Oman zum GT Angeln*







Kurz zur Info...Der Süd Oman ist einer der Topreviere zum schweren Spinnfischen auf GT und co. Das Land ist sehr sicher und kann bedenkenlos bereist werden.


----------



## salmon Wim (3. Dezember 2018)

wie war es?


----------

